# Nazan Eckes bekommt ein Baby



## Claudia (27 Mai 2014)

*Nazan Eckes Schwanger im 5. Monat!*

*Nazan Eckes (38) im Babyglück! Die schöne Moderatorin von „Deutschland sucht den Superstar“ bestätigt gegenüber BILD: „Ja, ich bin schwanger! Mein Mann Julian und ich sind unglaublich glücklich.“ *
Im Interview mit der Zeitschrift „Bunte“ spricht die Deutsch-Türkin ausführlich über ihre Schwangerschaft – gemeinsam mit ihrem Ehemann, dem österreichischen Maler Julian Khol (34), erwartet sie ihr erstes Kind. 

*„Die Freude bei meinem Mann Julian und mir ist grenzenlos. Es ist ein absolutes Wunschkind“, verrät Eckes. Sie sei bereits im fünften Monat, es werde somit ein Winterbaby. *
„Für uns stand von Anfang an fest, dass wir zusammen eine Familie gründen möchten“, sagt die TV-Frau gegenüber „Bunte“. Eckes ist seit Juli 2012 mit dem Künstler verheiratet, nun seien sie unheimlich gespannt auf dieses neue Leben. 
*Schon Ende April brodelte die Gerüchteküche: Nazan Eckes meldete sich bei RTL krank, konnte das „DSDS“-Halbfinale nicht moderieren – ihr Kollege Daniel Hartwich sprang kurzfristig ein...*

Zum Finale am 3. Mai führte Nazan dann wieder durch den Abend – mit sexy Dekolleté und Rüschen-Kleid, das den Bauch geschickt kaschierte. Auch BILD-Reporterin Christiane Hoffmann fragte sich schon an diesem Abend, ob die Moderatorin ein Baby-Bäuchlein unter den Volants versteckte. 

*Einer war sich schon zu einem früheren Zeitpunkt sicher – „DSDS“-Jury-Boss Dieter Bohlen (60)! Nazan Eckes: „Am Rande einer Sendung hielt Dieter mich am Arm und sagte mir auf den Kopf zu: ,Du bist schwanger.' Außer meiner Familie war noch niemand eingeweiht. Dieter kennt sich eben aus mit Schwangeren“, erzählt Eckes im „Bunte“-Interview. *
Ob die schöne Moderatorin und Julian Khol einen Sohn oder eine Tochter bekommen, wissen sie nach eigener Aussage noch nicht.


Quelle: Bild.de


----------



## Xiaul23 (13 Juli 2014)

Nazan Eckes ist schon lecker.

Alles Gute für das Kind - vor allem Gesundheit!


----------



## Mara.R (25 Juli 2014)

echt tolle neuigkeit


----------



## gtotheg77 (25 Juli 2014)

Alles gut und viel glück


----------

